#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Warum kann ich keine Nähe zulassen? >

## hummelkuchen

Hi!
Ich habe ein Problem und deswegen auch schon öfter darüber nachgedacht evtl einmal zu einem Psychotherapeuten zu gehen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob sich das lohnen würde, und wollte deshalb einmal hier einen Beitrag posten. Natürlich will ich keine Diagnose, nur einen Rat bitte!! 
Also ich bin erst 17 und weiblich und habe ziemlich große Probleme damit, Nähe zuzulassen. Vor allem bei Männern. Bei Frauen habe ich damit eigentlich nie Probleme und kann ihnen auch vertrauen. Ich ziehe Frauen eigentlich auch immer Männern vor in normalen Alltagssituationen und das wird immer schlimmer, weil ich mich sonst unwohl fühle (z.B. Telefonate bei irgendwelchen Firmen (zb Internet), Lehrer in der Schule, früher Erzieher,...) und ich mag es auch nicht, wenn mein Papa mich anfasst, bei meiner Mutter habe ich damit keine Probleme (und so geht es mir auch mit anderen Familienmitgliedern). Ich fühle mich auch schlecht wenn z.B. an einem Ort (Bar, Disko,...) viele Männer sind, dann will ich am liebsten wieder raus!!!
Das Problem ist, dass ich mich sofort ekele und schlecht (im Sinne von unwohl, sehr beengt) fühle, sobald sich mir ein Mann nähert (sowohl psychisch als auch physisch) und ich dann sogar beginne, den Mann zu hassen und ich will nichts mehr mit ihm zu tun haben. Sogar wenn ich den Mann vorher mochte. Jetzt mögen einige sagen, dann soll ich mich halt von Männern fernhalten, aber ich möchte auch jemanden haben und ich denke, dass das der springende Punkt ist. Warum kann ich Nähe nicht zulassen, obwohl ich sie mir wünsche? Aber der Ekel und das bedrängt fühlen sind einfach immer da und bei Frauen habe ich das so einfach nicht.
Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegen könnte. Es war ja eigentlich schon immer "irgendwie da", aber irgendwann fängt man ja auch mal an, sich fürs andere Geschlecht zu interessieren und da ist es mir zum ersten mal richtig aufgefallen, weil ich einfach nicht konnte, während alle anderen es genießen konnten. 
Ich bin nicht prüde und habe auch keine verdrehte Weltansicht was zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen angeht, sonst könnte ich es mir ja noch so erklären, dass ich mich schlecht fühle, weil ich denke, ich mache etwas "Böses" wenn ich mich auf einen Mann einlasse, aber das ist nicht der Fall.
Ich würde mich auch gerne mal fallen lassen und es genießen aber ich kann einfach nicht, weil ich schon bei der "Gefahr", evtl geküsst zu werden, einen Rückzieher machen "muss". Ich fühle dann nur Ekel.
Meint ihr, ich sollte mich wirklich mal nach einer Psychotherapeutin umhören oder übertreibe ich völlig und das ist gar kein wirkiches Problem? Könnte mir eine Psychotherapeutin überhaupt helfen?
Über ein paar Antworten und Meinungen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!!  :Huh?: 
lg
hummelkuchen =)

----------


## Engelchen7

Hallo hummelkuchen,
das Problem kenne ich. Es könnte sein, dass irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Männern in der frühkindlichen Entwicklungszeit vorgefallen sind, die sich dem Bewußtsein entziehen oder der Beginn einer sozialen Phobie. Irgendwo besteht eine falsche Programierung. Eine Therapie würde ich für ratsam halten. Ich war auch beim Therapeuten. Es ist zwar nicht weg, aber ich kann besser damit umgehen. Wünsche dir in diesem Sinne alles Gute, viel Geduld
liebe Grüße
Martina

----------


## hummelkuchen

Hallo Martina!
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Wie nannte sich denn die Diagnose bei dir (wenn es eine gab)? Hat soetwas einen Namen? 
Und wenn ich fragen darf, wodurch hast du denn gelernt, besser damit umzugehen oder wie hat deine Therapie so ausgesehen?
Ich müsste dann ersteinmal eine Psychotherapeutin finden und mit ihr sprechen, denn mein Eltern wissen davon gar nichts und da ich denke, das würde einfach nur als Phase abgetan werden (da ich es vor ihnen noch nie erwähnt habe, nur dass meine Mama immer fragt, warum ich denn nie mit Männern ausgehe...), wahrscheinlich auch noch mit einem kleinen Lächeln... müsste auch das mit der Kasse geklärt werden etc.
Ich war fast schon sicher, dass mir jemand antworten würde, dass ich einfach nur noch nicht bereit wäre, aber das glaube ich nicht.
Für mich ist es jedenfalls ein Problem! =(
Also vielen Dank nochmal an dich! Hat mich sehr gefreut, eine Antwort zu bekommen!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo hummelkuchen, 
Dein Problem ist tatsächlich eins. Ich hoffe; Du kannst jetzt weiterlesen, obwohl Dir hier ein Mann schreibt. Sich vor Menschen ekeln und am liebsten ohne leben, auch wenn es hier "nur" die Hälfte der Menschheit sind, ist nicht normal. Wenn Du selbst nicht weißt, warum das Dir so geht, solltest Du Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Wer da zuständig ist, weiß ich nicht so genau, aber es dürfte doch wohl schon ein Psychotherapeut sein müssen. Die Ursachen können sehr vielfältig sein. Wie schon von Engelchen7 angesprochen, können es schlechte Erfahrungen mit Männern sein, die Du schon länst vergessen hast, aber irgendetwas in Dir versucht zu vermeiden, dass es noch einmal passiert. Möglicherweise spielt da auch eine Art Angst vor Kontrollverlust mit, da Du nicht abschätzen kannst, wie Du mit den Männern umgehen sollst. Auch möglich, dass Du dich noch nicht "bereit" fühlst und so ein Schutzschild für Dich aufbaust, um noch nicht schon jetzt sexuelle Erfahrungen machen zu müssen. Das wäre mit 17 noch kein Riesenproblem, das verwächst sich noch. Allerdings weiß man ja nicht, ob es das alleine ist.
Ich empfehle Dir, baldmöglichst fachkundige Unterstützung in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Sollte dabei herauskommen, dass Du mehr auf Frauen stehst, so sollte das für Dich dann kein Problem mehr sein. Heutzutage ist das kein Problem mehr. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## hummelkuchen

Hallo Katzograph! 
Du könntest Recht haben damit, dass es nur ein automatisches Schutzschild ist. Eigentlich habe ich genauso eine Antwort erwartet, weil es das erste war, an das ich selber auch gedacht habe. Aber irgendwie würde damit nicht zusammenpassen, dass ich mich vor Männern wirklich ekele und immer mehr versuche sie zu meiden, je mehr ich darüber nachdenke. Ich weiß, wann mein Körper mir zeigen will, dass ich für etwas nicht bereit bin und das fühlt sich irgendwie "anders" an.
Dass ich einfach auf Frauen stehe, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber müsste ich sie dann nicht auch körperlich anziehend finden? Meine Frauen können auch sexy sein, aber Männer genauso und das einzige, was mich davon abhält, mich an einen Mann ranzumachen ist das Gefühl, dass dann auf einmal immer da ist. Manchmal kommt es sogar, wenn ich nur in einer Serie etc sehe, wie der Mann z.B. bei einem Date die Hand der Frau hält, weil ich weiß, es wäre mir sooo unangenehm.
Meine für mich persönlich wäre es absolut kein Problem, sollte ich wirklich auf Frauen stehen und ich denke für meine Eltern auhc nicht, auch wenn da schon öfter mal kam "Am Ende biste noch lesbisch, was machen wir denn dann?!", aber ich denke mal, meine Eltern würden damit klar kommen, der Rest der Menschheit ist mir relativ egal...
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann kosten die ersten paar Sitzungen bei einer Psychotherapeutin doch nichts, richtig? Wenn doch, müsste ich ja mit meinen Eltern sprechen... ich bin privatversichert.
Sobald ich wieder in Deutschland bin, werde ich denke ich euren Rat befolgen und einfach mal bei einer Psychotherapeutin anrufen (ich weiß nämlich wirklich nicht, woher es kommen könnte)... was muss man da machen? Schon am Telefon schildern, wo das Problem liegt? Denke die Wartezeiten dürften eh recht lange sein, zumindest habe ich das so jetzt schon öfter mal im Internet gelesen...
Glaube mir wärs auch ein bisschen peinlich, dahin zu gehen, aber irgendwie macht mir das so viele Sorgen, ich will manchmal schon gar nicht mehr weggehen... und ich würde es so gerne ändern!
Naja, also vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag! ;-)
lg
hummelkuchen

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Hummelkuchen, 
Na klar ist so etwas am Anfang ungewohnt und möglicherweise sogar peinlich. Aber wenn die Menschheit alles, was peinlich enden könnte gar nicht erst in Angriff nähme, wären wir noch in der Steinzeit. Also nichts wie ran. Zu Deiner Beruhigung, es darf Dir kein Therapeut etwas tun. Also sei ein Mann ( entschuldige), also nimm Dein Herz in die  Hand und versuche es einfach. Selbst wenn es nichts bewirkt, fühlst Du Dich hinterher besser, weil Du es wenigstens versucht hast. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## hummelkuchen

Ich werde mir also sofort einen Termin machen, wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin!
Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
lg
hummelkuchen

----------


## Lotte

Hallo Hummelkuchen, ich habe so etwas zwar nicht so extrem erlebt, aber kann schon etwas mitfühlen mit Dir. Ich kann Dir von meiner Seite aus nur einen Rat geben: Gehe
zu einer Therapeutin, spreche mit ihr über Dein Problem. Vielleicht rät sie Dir sogar zu
einer Hypnose um an Dein Problem heranzukommen. Das kann zwar ein schmerzhafter
Prozess sein, weil Du Dich mit Dingen befassen musst die Deiner Seele weh tun, aber
hinterher gehts wirklich leichter. Meine Therapie ist ca. 15 Jahre her und ich bin nun
schon seit 13 Jahren verheiratet ... mit einem Mann!!! 
Deine krankenkasse kann Dir auch bestimmt verschiedenen Therapeuten nennen. 
Wünsche Dir viel Kraft und viel Glück   
lg. Lotte

----------


## hummelkuchen

Hallo!
Ich bin jetzt zurück in Deutschland und würde gerne mit einer Psychotherapeutin sprechen. Ich habe jetzt mal im Telefonbuch und Internet nachgesehen und da sind mir einige Begriffe untergekommen, mit denen ich nicht ganz zurecht komme.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
Habe da eine psychosoziale Beratung in meiner Nähe gefunden, allerdings weiß ich weder was das ist, noch mit welchen Problemen und wann ich mich an diese Beratungsstelle wenden kann. Können die mir evtl auch eine Psychotherapeutin empfehlen?
Dann der Unterschied: psychologischer Psychotherapeut und ärztlicher Psychotherapeut. Worin liegt der Unterschied, zu welchem muss ich und können beide über die Versicherung abrechnen?
Oder sollte ich zu einem Kinder- und Jugendpsychotherapeuten gehen?
Würde mich gerne informieren, allerdings habe ich wie gesagt Probleme mit den Begriffen. 
Danke auch an Lotte. Hab schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut, deshalb jetzt erst gelesen! ;-)
Hoffe auf Hilfe!
lg
hummelkuchen

----------


## Luzie

hallo hummelkuchen!
ich bin 15 jahre alt und habe ganz genau das gleiche Problem wie du. habe mich auch nur wegen der genauen Übereinstimmung hier angemeldet. ich weiß dass dein beitrag schon länger her ist aber ich wollte, wenn du hier noch aktiv sein solltest, fragen was du jetzt dagegen getan hast, ob es etwas geholfen hat und wie es dir jetzt damit geht. Es stimmt nämlich wirklich alles mit mir überein, das mit deinem dad und dass du weißt dass es nicht davon kommt, weil du vielleicht lesbisch sein könntest. das einzige was bei mir ein wenig anders ist, ist dass ich mich z.b. auch unwohl fühle wenn meine Freundin ihren kopf auf meine schulter legt. ich würde mich freuen wenn du antwortest.
gruß
Luzie

----------

